# Minnesota?



## starkotron (Dec 26, 2012)

Does anyone know if there are any events in Minnesota for 2013?


----------



## linguica (Dec 26, 2012)

January 5, 2013  Annual meeting of the Snow Flake Collector's of America.


----------



## 3montes (Dec 27, 2012)

The Fire on Ice event is March 1 in Isle Mn on Mille Lacs lake. Here is the link.

http://www.quetopiabbq.com/FireOnIce.php

The link is from the Mn BBQ Society. They always have a list of all upcoming events. I don't belong to it as they are mostly about comps and I'm not a comp guy. I like to GET paid to cook not the other way around!


----------



## starkotron (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks! I'd love to check out a bbq event. My fiancé got me a smoker for Christmas and can't wait to use it!


----------



## mackenthuns (Jun 14, 2013)

Mackenthun's Fine Foods in Waconia, MN is hosting our 10th Annual Rib Fest Competition July 20th.  

Space is limited, register now, it's filling up!


----------

